# Shaving weight off 24" Kona Stinky Jr



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

So I'd been looking for one of these for my nephew (who is 7) for quite some time. However it is a heavy sod, 16kg (35lb), ironically about the same weight as his actual kids bike.
I've ditched the 2.5 highrollers for a start and replaced with 24" Conti explorers that come in a little lighter than the claimed 680g.
I'm just not sure where I'll get the best returns without being stupid and preferably using as many parts from my bin and not resorting to carbon and $$$ (I'd rather that stuff go on my bikes!)
Gearing is low enough, as is the standover, I think I'll try find an air shock and possibly a lighter fork as well. 
Obviously the choice of bike means he can ride it for quite a few years hopefully. 
I'm am contemplating a 1x? to make life more simple.


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Aug 23, 2013)

Cool! We got our 8 year old a Norco B Line for Christmas - haven't weighed it yet!


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

An air shock, lighter fork, lacing on some lighter rims and going 1x will probably shed a fair amount of weight.


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

I think those Husselfelts will be a good place to start. I have a 9 speed Deore crank I could chuck on then it would be 1x9 32x36 which should be good for him given the 24"s reduce this further.


----------



## d0ubledown (Jan 4, 2015)

any progress so far mudguard? i just picked up a stuff 2-4 for my small 10 YO, and was surprised at how much the beast weighed. so im also on the quest to shed some weight. the almost 3kg boat anchor DJ4 fork has to go for sure as well as the 1kg high rollers.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Even lighter tires, as said light rims laced in-ordered these just now for my daughters bike
Alexrims Ace-20 Mountain Bike 24" Rim 32H Black


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Lighter rims laced to BHS hubs with DT Supercomps and alloy nipples. 
Seat and seatpost, that stem looks heavy and I'll bet the handlebars are horrifyingly heavy. 
1x cranks... Shimano Deore 170mm arms with a 30 tooth NW ring of your choice. 
My 10 year old just graduated from a 24" bike I built like described to an even lighter 26" bike. Keeps uppin' his game. 
Uno components on Ebay are pretty light and not too much money.


----------



## erniek (Feb 22, 2013)

I took my daughters stinky 24 from 36lbs to 28lbs. The major culprits are shock, fork, crankset, tires, saddle/seat post, and finally bars. I had nearly everything covered by old parts sitting around the garage. Bought an xfusion velour 26" air fork for the front and a cheap cheap fox float r air shock for the rear. Much better bike now.

I didn't go 1x as you do sacrifice some gearing and I've found that the kids can't really push big gears. I've got a 22/36 granny gear and its low enough for steep climbing.


----------



## oldranger (Apr 14, 2011)

Erniek has got some good advice.

For options with the fork: I used a Marzocchi DJ1 with the coil taken out. That choice I made because the OE wheel had a 20mm axle and I didn't want to build a new wheel.

In hindsight, I wouldn't spend to much money on the Kona Stinky phase for your young rider. If he progresses quickly...the suspension on that bike just won't be adequate for fast riding. Our Kona Stinky lasted a year for my son and he needed more travel and a slacker head angle


----------



## oldranger (Apr 14, 2011)

P.S.: if you are going to go to the cost of building new wheels...think ahead about the next bike you'll buy for fork and rear axle compatibility. A couple of us here in SC have tracked down Specialized SX bikes or frames (2011-2012). They have a very low stand over even with 26" wheels, and with the dwindling amount of Dual Slalom races...those bikes are out there for good deals.

These were the second bikes we picked up after we tried the Kona Stinky.


----------



## swalters (May 21, 2004)

Hey guys -

Just picked up a 2014 Stinky 24 for my son - turns 8 this Friday. I cannot find an accurate stock weight any where - do you guys know?

Best,
Stephen


----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

On Kona stinky 24 topic. Anyone throw a 26" wheel on the front? It slackens head tube to 65 degrees from about 67 stock. Here is what my sons bike looks like. Thinking of trying this in the summer to see how it rides. The fork is a 26" fork stock so obviously the wheel fits.


----------



## cgrutt (Dec 14, 2015)

That's a pretty cool little bike right there!


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

I thought about trying a 26 on the front of Lewis's Ripcord


----------



## Mitoids (Nov 14, 2017)

oldranger said:


> P.S.: if you are going to go to the cost of building new wheels...think ahead about the next bike you'll buy for fork and rear axle compatibility. A couple of us here in SC have tracked down Specialized SX bikes or frames (2011-2012). They have a very low stand over even with 26" wheels, and with the dwindling amount of Dual Slalom races...those bikes are out there for good deals.
> 
> These were the second bikes we picked up after we tried the Kona Stinky.


Oldranger, my 8-year old is about 4'6" right now--big for his age. I'm looking at a 2010 Stinky 24 for him. However, I've also found a 2011 Specialized SX in size Short and a 2008 Transition Covert in size XS. I'm thinking about skipping the Stinky 24 and going straight to one of the two adult bikes and putting 24" wheels on it? Sounds like you advocate that approach? We also have a beat up 24" Specialized Hardtail that my 10 year old recently outgrew. So my 8-year old is not without a smaller bike that could be tuned up...

The reach length on the adult bikes (Specialized SX especially) is quite a bit longer than the Stinky. Trying to assess how much that matters....


----------



## oldranger (Apr 14, 2011)

I think Reach is an important factor to consider for smaller riders, and frankly is the major weakness in going with the specialized SX (slope). Also, given how low the bottom bracket is on the Specialized SX, I would not put 24 inch wheels on that bike. Good has such a low stand over I don’t think that’s the problem with that option. 

For us, the Kona Stinky was a very short-lived bike. But it is well-suited for parents that don’t want to dig into the details on bikes spec, and want an out-of-the-box solution.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Mitoids said:


> The reach length on the adult bikes (Specialized SX especially) is quite a bit longer than the Stinky. Trying to assess how much that matters....


It matters a lot. I bought a XS adult frame and fork for my son. Once I built up the bike and had him try it, he was way too stretched out even with a really short stem.
Sold the frame and fork and bought a proper 24 inch bike.


----------



## Mitoids (Nov 14, 2017)

oldranger and TwoTone, thanks for your replies. The Specialized SX reach is ~80mm longer than the Stinky 24. I'm going to pass on the SX for now.

The Covert's reach is only 15mm longer than the Stinky 24. Most other dimensions are within 25mm. Also, I believe the Covert is a couple pounds lighter than the Stinky. I'm going give it a try if I can agree with the seller on a price. Worst case, it will be a good fit for my 10-year old who is also growing into a new Diamondback Release.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

> I'm just not sure where I'll get the best returns without being stupid and preferably using as many parts from my bin and not resorting to carbon and $$$ (I'd rather that stuff go on my bikes!)


I'm not really sure it's worth it as it's not really designed for pedalling up hill rather it's a pretty much bullet proof DH/Bike park bike.

It really depends on intended use but we ended up with 2x 24" bikes though with a slightly different lean... we have a Norco Fluid that is used for trail and Bike Park about 22-23 lbs (or more depending on tires) (though not as capable as the Stinky) and a much lighter HT that is used for XC races...

You could spend silly money and still the Stinky would be heavier than buying a used 2nd bike... but like I say depends on what the main use(s) are....

In the adult world I get away with a 140/130mm travel trail bike ... and I'm not racing any more so my light XC bike sits mostly unused ... and it would be nice to have the same for Jnr.... but a few extra pounds makes a much bigger difference to him on a long ride...


----------

